# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Historia e 7 fëmijëve që linden përnjëherë

## dardan001

Kjo është historia e 7 fëmijëve që linden përnjëherë. Lexoni historinë e tyre dhe si duken ata pas 18 vjetëve.
http://fantastike.com/news/historia-e-7-femijeve-qe-linden-pernjehere

----------

